# M&P 15 AR style rifle



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes I know this is a handgun forum but I have a rifle question that most of you should know. Heres my question...
So I own a Remington 700 calibered in .223. Been thinking of getting an AR calibered in 5.56. Yes I know .223 and 5.556 are kinda the same.
On the barrel of my model 700 its stamped caliber .223 Remington. Cant use 5.56 i believe. I may be wrong. Now if I get a AR style rifle in 5.56, can I use the .223 rem ammo in the new rifle?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Correct, if stamped .223 one can not use 5.56....... However, if the weapon is stamped 5.56 then one can also use .223....


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Correct, if stamped .223 one can not use 5.56....... However, if the weapon is stamped 5.56 then one can also use .223....


okay so my model 700 can only shoot the .223...... is it cuz the .223 has a different pressure than the 5.56?

Any recommendations for an entry level AR in 5.56?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

fishing_5 said:


> okay so my model 700 can only shoot the .223...... is it cuz the .223 has a different pressure than the 5.56?


Is There a Difference Between .223 and 5.56? | The Arms Guide


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Is There a Difference Between .223 and 5.56? | The Arms Guide


Thanks for the article. Answered my question on the .223/5.56. 
Thanks again.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For a good entry level AR-15, i'd recommend either a S&W AR-15 MOE or a Stag Arms Model 2. Both are reasonably priced and come packed with features... both available in 5.56.

There are a lot of AR's out there... ranging from $550 to well over $2,000. Like handguns, you get what you pay for in terms of materials used and quality. A good AR, like a good handgun... will last you a long, long time if it's taken care of.

Good luck.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have three AR's (one is in .22LR) and find that my goto AR has become my M&P 15 Sport. This is one fine little AR and can be had for a great price. Install the Geissele SSA trigger assembly and you will have a really fine AR.


----------

